# 125g pics



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Finially i got some pics of my 125g. Still suck at my camera skills, but hopeefully i can get better.























Elong on left part and sanchezi on right. Fell free to make suggestions. Alot i want to do, but just havn't got around to it, but i'm open to ideas


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn you got a jungle in there I likey you got anything in there besides the plants


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

like the setup, must be a pain to vacume.

whats in the tank under the 125gal?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

frankie09c said:


> like the setup, must be a pain to vacume.
> 
> whats in the tank under the 125gal?


 Theres an elong under the driftwood (with the java moss on it.)and a sanchezi on the other side of the divider hiding in the rock work. I don't vacume it. Substrate is play sand to its fine enough to keep any debris on the surface.

Under the 125g tank is a 10g tank with a couple fry from a a pair of reds in another tank. This was there first batch and did'nt go very well at all some i have less then a dozen left. Im just waiting for another batch to retry. They wouldn't breed when i was trying, but they breed when i change their tanks and am not ready for it, go figure.

Plating is pretty much a lot of crypts on the left, sword in the back, some java moss, dwarf sag and some java fern on the driftwood. The java moss used to be on the thin driftwood branch, but i recently took it off and am now looking to get flame, x mass or a nicer moss,. Never really tried to do a specific scape, but i hope to in the future get some taller plants and actually get something solid going. Lat time i counted there were about 60 crypts of different species in there. Most are runners from a handful of original plants i got.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

sweet tank man, elong must be loving it, post pictures of the fish


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow you got quite the wild little jungle growing in there.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wow, that's a lot of crypts... haha

lookin good man


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Tank looks good sean


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> wow, that's a lot of crypts... haha
> 
> lookin good man


I rarely buy plants so its pretty much just crypts that have taken over. I plan to do an online order soon to get some different plants. Not sure what other plants to get, but i plan to get a couple different mosses and hopefully some taller plants that will use the hight better


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

nice setup, and nice to see you posting some pics


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the driftwood piece with the java moss on it... look nice as a centrepiece in the middle of the tank...

JP


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

JP3778 said:


> I like the driftwood piece with the java moss on it... look nice as a centrepiece in the middle of the tank...
> 
> JP


 I would but its a different type of wood and i didn't plant to have it there. Both those large pieces used to be on the right side of the egg crate by the sanchezi, but the elong on the right was scratching his face so i moved it to stop him, but now he just hides under it.

i got some vals so i hope they can grow some. i should probably start trading off some crypts for other plants.

Prime, Ill try to get a pic of the sanchezi too sometime, but you know how long it took me to get these pics


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> I like the driftwood piece with the java moss on it... look nice as a centrepiece in the middle of the tank...
> 
> JP


 I would but its a different type of wood and i didn't plant to have it there. Both those large pieces used to be on the right side of the egg crate by the sanchezi, but the elong on the right was scratching his face so i moved it to stop him, but now he just hides under it.

i got some vals so i hope they can grow some. i should probably start trading off some crypts for other plants.

Prime, Ill try to get a pic of the sanchezi too sometime, but you know how long it took me to get these pics
[/quote]

sounds good. i picked up a small (true) spilo and he's livin' it up in a 75g right now. so, sometime i will get pics up as well...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

That from aquascape? Those things are sweet looking.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yeah, got it locally, so good deal...i think the member here only had it like a week.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

A nice big Rhom will look wicked in that tank... Nice set up man, your elong and sanchezi must be loving that..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

sanchezi- never a huge eater so its hard to bulk it up when its taking only a bite per feeding














Female piranha eating







p fry- i think this may be the only guy remaining from the unexpected batch







Female p, Other p is the male
SW refuge shot. Can you spot the mantis shrimp burrow? (its filled in with some rocks)










gtc said:


> A nice big Rhom will look wicked in that tank... Nice set up man, your elong and sanchezi must be loving that..


 The cost of a large rhom is the main factor preventing it, but i would like one like that or a shoal. After seeing how these pics came out i have a ton more respect for people like ak who take great pics.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

they all look good, sean







the one red looks like he even has a little orange going on w/ him.


----------

